# Got my k&n drop in air filter



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Keep us posted long term as well. Thanks for the report


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go! Got mine a while back and I totally agree with you!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've used a K&N drop in in several cars now. I've always seen improved throttle response, better low end power, and improved fuel mileage on all of them. If you tweak with the intake plumbing (resonators and constrictions), it gets even better.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

i have had them on other cars as well, they did not seem to make much of a difference from what i can remember so i was not expecting much here either, but so far so good, drove it a little hard and the acceleration difference is nice driving easy or getting on the gas a little, i like it...

setve what do you mean to keep you posted long term, i don't think any thing is going to change down the road unless the filter gets dirty and clogged up or something, i usually just buy these because you can just wash it out and in the long run it can save you some money and i do think they filter dirt really well. on the cruze i do notice a improvement with this filter in the car..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought there was possible problems with the k&n drop in air filter? I'm pretty sure there were a few posts or separate threads talking about the negatives of the k&n drop in air filters because I was planning on getting one but decided I wasn't going to after reading the negative effects it could have.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I thought there was possible problems with the k&n drop in air filter? I'm pretty sure there were a few posts or separate threads talking about the negatives of the k&n drop in air filters because I planning on getting one but decided I wasn't going to after reading the negative effects it can have.


i have not saw any thing like that, its a air filter, i really cant see how its going to cause issues, ill search around and see if i can find anything about it causing problems.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

dannylightning said:


> i have had them on other cars as well, they did not seem to make much of a difference from what i can remember so i was not expecting much here either, but so far so good, drove it a little hard and the acceleration difference is nice driving easy or getting on the gas a little, i like it...
> 
> setve what do you mean to keep you posted long term, i don't think any thing is going to change down the road unless the filter gets dirty and clogged up or something, i usually just buy these because you can just wash it out and in the long run it can save you some money and i do think they filter dirt really well. on the cruze i do notice a improvement with this filter in the car..





Starks8 said:


> I thought there was possible problems with the k&n drop in air filter? I'm pretty sure there were a few posts or separate threads talking about the negatives of the k&n drop in air filters because I was planning on getting one but decided I wasn't going to after reading the negative effects it could have.


This is what i meant. If you notice any problems down the line


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

what are the possible problems ??? i was not able to find any thing on the subject.... does any one have any links to the issues this could possibly cause,


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I've used a K&N drop in in several cars now. I've always seen improved throttle response, better low end power, and improved fuel mileage on all of them. If you tweak with the intake plumbing (resonators and constrictions), it gets even better.



I have a 1.8 and using the AEM Dryflow filter and am seeing the same results without tweaking the intake plumbing. Only problem: AEM does not make a Dryflow filter for the 1.4 yet.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

dannylightning said:


> what are the possible problems ??? i was not able to find any thing on the subject.... does any one have any links to the issues this could possibly cause,


I had read something about it making the check engine light go on because it changes the exhaust or something like that. Also the possibility of the oil on the filter causing issues, but I think that was more from people oiling it themselves and overdoing it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No. That wont happen. 

The oil can kill mass airflow sensors, but just don't over-oil it like an idiot. 

K&N's are good filters - they actually filter better when slightly dirty. I always noticed more of a difference on carbureted cars than fuel injected ones. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I cant imagine the panel filter causing any issues what so ever. When its time to clean and re-oil, leave it in the sun for a few hours so the risk of over oiling is not as great. Anyone who cant manage that should sell they're car and hire a chauffeur. 

OP: You'll be fine.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Personally, i would just buy a new one when needed. They don't cost much more than a stock filter and don't have to be changed that often anyway.
In addition I'm a lazy SOB.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I installed a drop in today on my 1.4l and noticed a difference in throttle response. I hope to also get better mpg as well.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

did you do the resonator delete? If not, try this as well!


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea I did that last week and strained my wrist lol. The accecleration has improved with the new filter. I did my first royal purple oil change last week so she is happy now until the next mod.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> Got my k&n drop in filter put it in last night and i just got done driving to work. there is a noticeable difference for the better, the engine even sounds smoother. The car has slightly more pick up and low end power and just seems to run better and that was driving really easy to get good gas mileage, i have not laid the hammer down and i still notice a difference
> 
> its close to 100o out side today and i was running the AC . I am Running about 40 psi in the tires and spark plugs re gapped to .35. my computer says that my gas mileage on this drive went up about 4mpg
> 
> ...


Do you sell these? My experiences with K&N are exactly opposite.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Do you sell these? My experiences with K&N are exactly opposite.


I've used K&N drop ins in a half dozen cars, with good results in every one. Since I keep the cars for a decade or more, there have been no issues with any of them. And no, I don't work for K&N, nor do I sell them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Same. If you over oil them bad things happen but I have had good results for every one I've used in 4 of my cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

never had anything but good luck with K&N, definitely improves throttle response on the cars I have installed them. Still think I would hold off on installing one on the cruze, why not get something that actually filters the air properly? K&N lets through a ton a dirt. 

You can claim it does not matter if a little more dirt gets in, but think for one moment how early in the engines life you are installing the filter. by 100,000 miles the engine may have significantly more wear than one with a factory filter. Thats not even considering the dirt is travelling through the turbo too.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes mine smokes alil after I clean mine it just the maf sensor

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure I can agree about long term survival with a K&N. My Brother in Law had my old '92 Saturn SC that has had a K&N drop in since new. 200,000 miles later, it still uses almost no oil. My '97 Civic EX with 104,000 on the clock uses very little oil. I just checked it as part of my monthly fluids check and the oil was not down after 4,000 miles since the oil change. I'll keep putting them in my cars as soon as I get them.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

spacedout said:


> never had anything but good luck with K&N, definitely improves throttle response on the cars I have installed them. Still think I would hold off on installing one on the cruze, why not get something that actually filters the air properly? K&N lets through a ton a dirt.
> 
> You can claim it does not matter if a little more dirt gets in, but think for one moment how early in the engines life you are installing the filter. by 100,000 miles the engine may have significantly more wear than one with a factory filter. Thats not even considering the dirt is travelling through the turbo too.


I haven't heard of dirt getting into the engine as being an issue. If it was I can't imagine anyone using them. You also said you had good luck with them, did this ever happen to you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Not sure I can agree about long term survival with a K&N. My Brother in Law had my old '92 Saturn SC that has had a K&N drop in since new. 200,000 miles later, it still uses almost no oil. My '97 Civic EX with 104,000 on the clock uses very little oil. I just checked it as part of my monthly fluids check and the oil was not down after 4,000 miles since the oil change. I'll keep putting them in my cars as soon as I get them.


That's impressive...200K on a Saturn and it doesn't burn oil? Every Saturn I see of that vintage burns it like crazy. 

I'd have no reservations putting one in the Cruze. Maybe a Christmas present for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That's impressive...200K on a Saturn and it doesn't burn oil? Every Saturn I see of that vintage burns it like crazy. http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


It's had Mobil1 10W-30 in it since 3,000 miles, changed every 10,000 miles.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey chris...I would recommend getting a k/n. I talked to chevrolet and my dealer about them affecting the MAS and other stuff. They told me
that the k/n is actually the best filter out there and it was designed not to harm anything, so its like everyone has said good about them. Good mpg increase, better low end torque and response, engine sounds better... i can say that these are all true =]. I bought mine on ebay for 10.00 but only bec i had alot of ebay bucks so...lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah i talked to my dealer and chevrolet, plus K/N and asked if there would be any changes or issues that i would notice if i bought one for my 1.4L and dropped it in. They said nope. They designed those filters for racing applications originally, but the need for filters in passenger vehicles has adapted quickly. Nobody should worry about this. It increase gas mileage, lower end torque, makes the engine sound and run alot better as well along with making the engine breathe better. Id recommend everyone who has a cruze, sonic, aveo or any other vehicle to get one. I got mine the second week i bought my cruze =]


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

If you can't put in an air filter, you shouldn't even open your hood. I chuckle when I hear people talking about the oil/MAF issue. You would have to literally have to install the filter dripping with oil to *maybe *cause a https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...a=X&ei=M_i8UJ7IIcaqrQHBmoDoCw&ved=0CC4QvwUoAAproblem. Thus is more of a myth. Or as myth busters would call it 'plausible' (again, if the filter is dripping with oil).


----------



## blankito (May 3, 2013)

i have a 1.8 would you guys recommand the k&n ? will there be any problems suc as dirt going through the air filter?


----------

